# WTF strange black spots/patches on skin (not sores and not raised)



## FrodosFrog (Jul 30, 2021)

Hi everyone! I have a bit of a mystery ailment here. My WTF (~11 years old) has several black spots/patches on his skin of various sizes. The spots look like he was dipped in black ink. They are smooth with the skin, with no sores or lesions. I haven't been able to find any matching pictures or descriptions online.

His behavior has been completely normal and he has a full appetite. The black patches do shed often which leads me to suspect it's a bacterial infection. Looking for suggestions on how to treat it. I've been giving him baths with added electrolytes and a bit of (diluted) antibiotics for aquatic frogs/turtles which at least gets the skin-shed off the spots. I've fully cleaned and redone his cage to remove any potential issues.

Any help would be super appreciated!!

See pictures


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

I take herps with infections, suspected or otherwise, to a vet ASAP.

Please cut and paste this in as a reply to this thread, and answer all the questions in detail including photos of the viv. It will give responders much more info to go on.









Read before posting! Fill this out to help troubleshoot...


Answer all these questions as best you can (cut and paste -- please don't quote because that makes it hard to read the responses): 1. What species ? How long have you had the frog(s) and where did you acquire them ? Were they WC (wild collected) or CB (captive bred)? 2. What are your...




www.dendroboard.com


----------



## FrodosFrog (Jul 30, 2021)

Thanks for the quick response. I will be taking him to the vet this week. Here are my responses to the questions, I'll post pictures tomorrow when the light is better.

1. What species ? How long have you had the frog(s) and where did you acquire them ?
*White's Tree Frog. I've had him for a little over 11 years. Bought as a young frog from a local Petco.*

2. What are your temperatures (day and night - highs and lows) and how do you measure those temperatures? Does the vivarium have any supplemental heating, and if so, what type?
*I keep a vivarium in our sunroom during the summer (summers in North Carolina are hot and humid). The sunroom is full of plants and has a window that's always open. Temperatures average 80–85°F during the day and night around 70°F. I do not use supplemental heat while he's out there. When he's inside I use an overhead 50w heatbulb (red light). Temps measured by stick on zoomed temperature gauge at the bottle of the tank. *

3. What lighting is on the enclosure (brand, type, wattage), and does the lighting add heat to the vivarium?
*currently, the tank gets bright natural light (but is not in sun). I use UVB light when inside--that does not add heat to the tank*

4. What is the Humidity like (percentage or guesstimate)? What type of water are you using? What is your misting procedure (automated or hand mister, how long and how often)?
* Humidity averages 50 to 60%. Humid measured by a Zoo med stick-on hydrometer at bottom of the tank. I use tap water treated with Repitsafe. I hand mist for 10-20 seconds every other day when he's in the sunroom, every day in the house.*

5. Describe your tank/enclosure and its lid or top, and give details about the ventilation (how many vents, where are they positioned, how large are they).
*I have a large Exo Terra tall tank with doors. It has a mesh top and vents in the midsection where the doors are. These are small vents. 

The terrarium is decked out with 1 real plant in a pot and then fake plants with fake wood (plastic) climbing structure and bamboo poles. I use paper towels as substrate and change them every few days. --I used to use ecoearth but found it hard to clean.*

6. What kind of food are you providing, how much and are you dusting it? What superfine powdered supplements (brand and exact product name) are you using and are they fresh (i.e. how long has the container been open, and how is it stored)?
*I feed him gut-loaded crickets and large roaches. I dust once a week using Rep-Cal Herptivite. I feed him 5-6 crickets or 1 large roach (2 to 3 inches) ever 3-4 days.*

7. Any other animals in the enclosure currently or recently? Tankmates / other frogs ?
*No*

8. Any type of behavior you would consider 'odd' ?
*No*

9. Have you handled or touched the frogs recently? Any cleansers, paint, perfumes, bug sprays etc near the tank ?
*I handle him every couple days usually—he mostly climbs on me. Nothing near the tank*

10. Take pictures of EVERYTHING -- the frogs, the enclosure, the vents. Take numerous pics of everything - that will be of great help. *I will post pictures tomorrow when the light is better.*


----------



## FrodosFrog (Jul 30, 2021)

Socratic Monologue said:


> I take herps with infections, suspected or otherwise, to a vet ASAP.
> 
> Please cut and paste this in as a reply to this thread, and answer all the questions in detail including photos of the viv. It will give responders much more info to go on.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the quick response. I will be taking him to the vet this week. In the meantime, here are my responses to the questions, I'll post pictures tomorrow when the light is better.

1. What species ? How long have you had the frog(s) and where did you acquire them ?
*White's Tree Frog. I've had him for a little over 11 years. Bought as a young frog from a local Petco.*

2. What are your temperatures (day and night - highs and lows) and how do you measure those temperatures? Does the vivarium have any supplemental heating, and if so, what type?
*I keep a vivarium in our sunroom during the summer (summers in North Carolina are hot and humid). The sunroom is full of plants and has a window that's always open. Temperatures average 80–85°F during the day and night around 70°F. I do not use supplemental heat while he's out there. When he's inside I use an overhead 50w heatbulb (red light). Temps measured by stick on zoomed temperature gauge at the bottle of the tank. *

3. What lighting is on the enclosure (brand, type, wattage), and does the lighting add heat to the vivarium?
*currently, the tank gets bright natural light (but is not in sun). I use UVB light when inside--that does not add heat to the tank*

4. What is the Humidity like (percentage or guesstimate)? What type of water are you using? What is your misting procedure (automated or hand mister, how long and how often)?
* Humidity averages 50 to 60%. Humid measured by a Zoo med stick-on hydrometer at bottom of the tank. I use tap water treated with Repitsafe. I hand mist for 10-20 seconds every other day when he's in the sunroom, every day in the house.*

5. Describe your tank/enclosure and its lid or top, and give details about the ventilation (how many vents, where are they positioned, how large are they).
*I have a large Exo Terra tall tank with doors. It has a mesh top and vents in the midsection where the doors are. These are small vents. 

The terrarium is decked out with 1 real plant in a pot and then fake plants with fake wood (plastic) climbing structure and bamboo poles. I use paper towels as substrate and change them every few days. --I used to use ecoearth but found it hard to clean.*

6. What kind of food are you providing, how much and are you dusting it? What superfine powdered supplements (brand and exact product name) are you using and are they fresh (i.e. how long has the container been open, and how is it stored)?
*I feed him gut-loaded crickets and large roaches. I dust once a week using Rep-Cal Herptivite*

7. Any other animals in the enclosure currently or recently? Tankmates / other frogs ?
*No*

8. Any type of behavior you would consider 'odd' ?
*No*

9. Have you handled or touched the frogs recently? Any cleansers, paint, perfumes, bug sprays etc near the tank ?
*I handle him every couple days usually—he mostly climbs on me. Nothing near the tank*

10. Take pictures of EVERYTHING -- the frogs, the enclosure, the vents. Take numerous pics of everything - that will be of great help. *I will post pictures tomorrow when the light is better.*


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Say more about the UVB: type/length/% of lamp, age of current lamp, meter readings (if you use one), typical basking distance from lamp. Bit of a long shot, but frogs do mobilize melanin to protect from UVB (much like humans do). 

Looks to me as if he's going to fine until the vet sees him, but I don't keep tree frogs and someone with more experienced eyes might well see something I don't.


----------

